# Source for replacement motors?



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

So, I've been tweaking my TRR #2 since putting the Airwire control in it, in continuing efforts to smooth out its erratic running. I found an old Sagami can motor in my scrap box that was a physical drop-in replacement for the stock Bachmann motor, but ran smoother, stronger, and slower. Night-and-day difference in performance. Between that and swapping out the drivers for the drivers off of my old #2 which had been scrapped for parts, the loco runs smooth as silk.

So naturally, I thought I'd pass that fantastic tip on to the list--that there's a direct swap-out motor for Bachmann's locos that will dramatically improve performance. Only problem, Sagami no longer makes can motors for the hobbyist. I had bought this loco for a project some 20 years ago, and that loco had long-since been scrapped as well. 

NWSL has a line of motors--some reportedly made by Mashima--but they're all 12 volt motors. I'm 99% sure that's who I bought the Sagami motor from, but I don't know what its rating was (and is largely a moot point since you can't get it any more anyway.) There are two motors that look like they'd be suitable in terms of size, but being 12 volts, not terribly useful for anyone but battery guys who run 14 volts. 

Does anyone know a source for Mashima or other higher-end replacement motors that are drop-in for the Bachmann motor? The dramatic improvementin performance over the stock motor has me wanting to convert all my other locos that still have the stock Bachmann motors. 

Later,

K


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Kevin, 

Off the top of my head, the first one that comes to mind is Pittman. A short search comes up with FAULHABER, Portescap, and I am sure there are others. 

Bob C.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Manufacturers I know... it's finding an on-line source where I can get specs, measurements, etc. that's lacking. 

Later, 

K


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Kevin, 

Try here, 

http://www.mfacomodrills.com/motors/motors.html 

regards 

ralph


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

What about a source on this continent? 

http://prototypes.haydonkerk.com/ see the pittman section, you can buy on line and no international shipping... 

Greg


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Kevin, 
Something like this: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360482891096 
Only problem is there is not any listed right now, maybe worth asking the seller if they have any more. 

Alec


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Kevin 

Check out eBay, but O scale > Brass imports. Few Pittman and other high end motors such as Faulhaber pop up. 

Alan


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Also check out Maxon motors. I bought a geared version for my conveyor and it is a very well made, smooth motor. All the dimensions etc. should be on their website. 

Keith


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

K, 

I can't speak for all that I listed, but as for specs and dims, Pittman has them online. They also have a 'find a distributor' section (at least the last time I looked). 

Bob C.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By alecescolme on 02 Sep 2012 05:10 AM 
Kevin, 
Something like this: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360482891096 
Only problem is there is not any listed right now, maybe worth asking the seller if they have any more. 

Alec 
The seller is a good friend and fellow Prescott RR club member. Just called him and he has the motors available... email rather than ebay... Anthony... [email protected]

He's sold a lot of them for replacements and they're good motors...


----------

